# Things that make you go wow



## OKInspector (Oct 1, 2008)

Some of the Homeowner installs that we see out here just makes us go "wow" :blink:: Needless to we pulled the meter off of this one ASAP








Straight to panel through meter base








Into structure the hard way








Attached to eave so as not to create "hazard"








Finally down through flue of natural gas fired HWT


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey! it works right?


----------



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

Gee, seems I read someplace on here that wiring is ok in Canada, maybe they can move the house over the border.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Is that a code violation:001_huh:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I especially like the induction transformer in pix #3......:glare:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Two questions come to mind:

1. Is it my poor eyesight, or is that meter not properly locked? Looks like the swivel tab is not pushed down far enough for the wire lock to go through it.

2. Who is 'we', and do you have the authority to pull the meter?


----------



## OKInspector (Oct 1, 2008)

Answer 1. No it was not properly locked, that is part of the reason "we" were there, they "the homeowner" was "borrowing" free electricity

Answer 2. "We" are the building inspection deptment of the Muncipality in which this amazing piece of work was located


----------



## OKInspector (Oct 1, 2008)

*Good Eye 480sparky*

By the way good catch on the utility company clip; here is a close up look


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OKInspector said:


> Answer 1. No it was not properly locked, that is part of the reason "we" were there, they "the homeowner" was "borrowing" free electricity.....


What is _not_ amazing is the poor quality of the work.

What _is _amazing is they actually thought no one would notice.



I hope you throw the book at 'em!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Are the offenders taken out and shot in the middle of the street?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

OKInspector said:


> By the way good catch on the utility company clip; here is a close up look
> View attachment 1028



Although we all know these utility clips are only meant to keep honest people out.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Are the offenders taken out and shot in the middle of the street?


String 'em up. Using NM.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Two questions come to mind:
> 
> 1. Is it my poor eyesight, or is that meter not properly locked? Looks like the swivel tab is not pushed down far enough for the wire lock to go through it.
> 
> 2. Who is 'we', and do you have the authority to pull the meter?


 
Looks like the hasp is up but the lock ring goes through only the shackle.

Nice eyeballing the "transformer" there.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Are the offenders taken out and shot in the middle of the street?


 
If that was the case I'd move to Ok and become an inspector.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> If that was the case I'd move to Ok and become an inspector.



Are you that guy in New York a few months back who had a rifle, was hiding behind a dumpster and left a small pile of scrap copper 30' in front of you? I think it was just before sundown.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Are you that guy in New York a few months back who had a rifle, was hiding behind a dumpster and left a small pile of scrap copper 30' in front of you? I think it was just before sundown.


 
Aww damn, that was you sorry about the ventilation. Never did care for those Glazer Safety Slugs.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

:blink:Whats wrong with that:blink:


----------



## mg42 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't see it either


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

mg42 said:


> I don't see it either


mg42......you need to post more.......a lot more!.......please


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

JRent said:


> :blink:Whats wrong with that:blink:





mg42 said:


> I don't see it either



Not enough tie-wire. :thumbup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I thought I did a pretty good job.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

mg42 said:


> I don't see it either


 
Yah know, if you needed help or had any questions, you wouldn't get ANY from me:no:

I open up your post and I don't even see words. Keep your posts to questions so if I get caught staring, I can at least say I am trying to "help a fella out."


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> I thought I did a pretty good job.


I thought you did a pretty good job too. A hack would have left the cap off the gas flu!!:icon_wink:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Remote meter reading from the power company is going to let more of these to get by.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW , hey you were right


----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

If you're going to steal it at least try to be subtle about it. Geesh!

This may as well have a big blinking sign on it that says 'look at me something fishy is going on inside this box'


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

only 1 onf those romex cable looks as though it "might" just might be actually entering the meter box. I think they just pass through the wall into the panel inside.


----------

